# CED: 2006-03-17: FindBy....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We have a find by feature....

But how can it be improved?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Drop the A, The, An like other searches do.


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

Have it wait on a search until asked. Right now everytime you put in a new letter you have to wait until the right side updates.

Also, have it only look on custom channels would be nice too.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Add symbols like -,$, #, :, etc. On the UTV you had a full keyboard to use (on screen). Right now it's impossible to search for MI-5


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Add symbols like -,$, #, :, etc. On the UTV you had a full keyboard to use (on screen). Right now it's impossible to search for MI-5


Hmm...

To build on that, how about standard USB Keyboard support for that front USB port....


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Y'know how every number key has three letters on it, like on a phone...how about if we could actually use them to enter letters in the search....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How about... AND/OR Logic

You could have a BASIC Find or an Advanced Find (possible turned on by a backdoor code), so you could go to town with And/OR Logic


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

Also a find by any word in the title which is good for sporting events... 

 Or is that already a feature? I know it is on one of my DVRs.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Help me out (never used an R15)

Is "FindBy" trying to be TiVo's "Search by Title" and "Wishlist" at the same time? Sounds like it in some of these posts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Help me out (never used an R15)
> 
> Is "FindBy" trying to be TiVo's "Search by Title" and "Wishlist" at the same time? Sounds like it in some of these posts.


Pretty much... It has a FindBy Title and a FindBy Keyword...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

walters said:


> Help me out (never used an R15)
> 
> Is "FindBy" trying to be TiVo's "Search by Title" and "Wishlist" at the same time? Sounds like it in some of these posts.


It's like 'search by title' with 'search by channel' thrown in, and a little bit of wishlist-like ability. I wish it had more wishlist-like ability.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

ApK said:


> It's like 'search by title' with 'search by channel' thrown in, and a little bit of wishlist-like ability. I wish it had more wishlist-like ability.


i would call it MY WANT LIST .. that way no copyright issues

add more categories

title

person

keyword

channel

they have now

add sports (break it down by having sub-categories of all sports)

add directors

add show genre

add music

make it all a dedicated list we can record from or simply store there

make it have a limit of 200 terms


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have a find by feature....
> 
> But how can it be improved?


Earl, I'm glad you asked!  As you know, this area is my particular pet peeve on the r15. There are several ways in which Find needs to be improved:

1) There needs to be a way to save Finds for as long as desired, with no limit on the number. Add an option to the menu on the left of the Find result for "Save Find". Then, on the main Find menu, after Recent Finds you could have "Saved Finds".

2) Once you can save Finds, there needs to be a way to review all your saved Finds simultaneously, analagous to tivo's "view all upcoming wishlist programs". (Admittedly, this may take a bit of time, but it should be there for those who wish to take advantage of it. Those who find it too bothersome to have to wait can elect to not use the feature. And an hourglass or some other "working...." symbol wouldn't be the end of the world, would it, DirecTV?)

3) Make Finds search only channels you actually receive, or even better, allow the user to make a custom channel list to be used for Finds. I'd be happy to see one global Find-Channels List, but even better would be to allow each Find to be customized by selecting or deselecting which channels it searches.

4) Boolean logic, absolutely. If turned on by backdoors so as not to be too confusing for less adventurous users, that'd be fine. At the very least, allow for multiple keywords, each of which must be present to constitue a match, rather than the current single keyword or phrase.

5) Wildcards and symbols. "*" is particularly useful.

6) Easier text entry, via keyboard or web interface. And direct entry of numbers, they're already on the remote.

7) A no-brainer already mentioned, but "the" really needs to be moved to the end of titles, so you can search for "Sopranos, The" rather than have to wade through all the "The......"s to get to it.

These are off the top of my head. With these enhancements the Find function could exceed even the capabilities of the tivo based boxes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Change Keyword Search behavior to require a button to be clicked after search criteria have been entered before beginning the search. The way it works now it appears to wait some arbitrary period of time after the criteria are entered before giving any indication that searching has begun.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

Currently, if you search for a show and it finds results on more than one channel, when you select a specific channel to search it will output all the results anyway (not just the ones for the channel you searched).

For example: If you searched for "Cops" it will return with Cops on FX, Cops on Court Tv, Cops on Fox Reality, and Cops on some local channel. Then, if you select Cops on FX it will return with all possible Cops shows it found on all channels. It would be better if it only showed search results from FX.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Halo said:


> when you select a specific channel to search it will output all the results anyway (not just the ones for the channel you searched).
> [. . .]
> It would be better if it only showed search results from FX.


I think I might prefer it the opposite way to speed searching, that is, on the findby list, only show the show name, don't show channels at all, then pick your channel from the next list. Either way, yes, certainly no reason for BOTH lists to show all the other choices.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I second ApK's motion. It takes forever to navigate to each letter and select. How about entry from the number pad, as in text mesaging.
Also, my Dish PVR510 had a search button on the remote. it would bring up the search menu, or if you hit it while in the guide, it would search for additional occurances of the program that is highlighted. Maybe that could be implimented through a menu.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Speed up "recent find" searches. Sometimes they take as long as thirty seconds to start.


----------



## cj3234 (Jan 11, 2006)

How Bout , Just Fixing It Were It Wouldn't Lock Up On A Find. Before You Start Adding Features To The Find.That Should Be THe First Thing They Do.Is Fix It!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

It should only list the channels that you receive.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

It needs to show you the description of the show once you do get to the list of shows. From what I remember it still only show you the title of the SL not the episode info.


----------



## Chris5323 (Mar 20, 2006)

Want to be able to input names in the findby section...not just pick from a list of pre-determined names.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

I would like it to save the keyword or title I typed in regardless of if it found anything. Right now you can only do another search on a show that it actually found something. For instance, when I see a preview for a show that looks interesting I put it on my wishlist (on my Dtivo) and set it to autorecord so that I don't miss it when it finally does show up in the guide data. This is very helpful right now because the networks are all hyping the new fall shows, but they are way off from being in the guide.

As it is now, on my R15 I will have to remember and try to search again later... and I am terrible at remembering stuff. And I will have to type it all in everytime until it actually finds something that matches. Yuck!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Last night I was trying to do a search for America's Got Talent. The R15 won't let you search for the *'* had to scroll down a page or too before it came up. I hope they add punctuation soon so we can search for things with out doing a parital search. It's kind of annoying.


----------

